
The Pragmatic Bookshelf – 40% Off for #DayAgainstDRM - BooneJS
http://media.pragprog.com/newsletters/2017-07-10.html
======
bcongdon
Unfortunate that this doesn't apply to "The Pragmatic Programmer". Still, very
cool show of support against DRM.

